# Living in apartment/villa with young kids



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We are moving to Dubai at the end of December and have just been out last week to visit and totally loved Dubai, can't wait to move!.

I was just looking for some advice, I have 2 young children ages 4 & 2. Before I visited, I was totally set in renting a villa in the Jumeirah district but after staying in Downtown near the mall I really like that area and I'm very tempted by the apartments in the Downtown area. I was just wondering if anyone has decided on an apartment with kids and how they are finding it. My litte ones will be at nursery/school in the morning so was thinking in the afternoon we could go to the shared pool/walks to the mall etc. Do you think this is a good idea? unsure as until I seen Downtown I thought I was a defo for a villa!

Also my kids will be going to school at Safa park area so will the commute be OK for me? doesn't look too far on the map?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Many people with children live in apartments, often due to budget restrictions. The children wouldn't have an immediate garden, so you may to make more effort to take them places. 

Downtown to Safa Park isn't far, but it can take longer than you think due to traffic volumes at peak times.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's probably more social outlets for small kids in apartment blocks than there is in somewhere like Jumeira. I live in Jumeira at the moment and rarely see any kids going around.

That said, if I had kids, I wouldn't let them out of the house as there's an incredibly high amount of people in local dress and blacked out windows who use my street (which has a school on it) as a drag racing strip.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubai mall on a daily basis would get tired very quickly plus it gets very crowded at weekends. Downtown looks great on paper, I couldn't think of anything worst than nipping out to Dubai Mall on a Thursday night because you're out of milk. 

Friends with kids in Jumeriah live in compounds with pools which gives them activities and neighbours to play with. We have a side road outside ours where the neighbourhood kids run up and down, play on their bikes but Gav's point stands. We don't let the cat out due to the main road nearby.

Have you thought about the more traditional gated communities, The Springs, Meadows, Arabian Ranches etc? There you get the benefit of a villa, community play areas, pools etc and as most streets are formed from cul de sacs it's generally safer to let them out on bikes etc. It is more suburban, there are criticisms that it's sterile living but if I had kids it's where I'd be looking.


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Maybe a compound in Jumeirah is best for us then as my youngest is going to go to nursery in Jumeriah 3 and my eldest at school in Safa. Just need to try and find one as I want my children to make friends and for me too! I did look at the ranches and Greens which look lovely but I don't want a long school commute and my husband will be working at the airport. Does anyone have any recommendations of any great compounds in Jumeirah, looking for a nice quiet one!! thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What exactly is priority for you? Perhaps that will help you decide? You like the mall and you do not want the long commute. 

What do your children like? Does the older one enjoy being in a mall or do they like the outdoors?

A lot of people live in apartments (as Elphaba has stated) due to budget restrictions but most of those kids play in the corridors, are either on their Ipads or PSPs and are terribly anti-social because they don't really know how to play with other children. 

I'd rather have a long commute than a child who grows up a loner. This beauty of Dubai is that you can expose your children to a lot of different cultures if you are open to it, it's not only about the sun and shopping malls.


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. What I want is for my children to meet other children and for me too to make friends. To be honest I'm a bit scared of driving on the big roads especially Sheikh Zayed so that is why I don't want a long commute, I also need to get used to driving on the other side of the road first before I attempt the 7 lane expressways! So bearing that in mind, that is why I wanted to find a compound with a short commute to the schools until I can get my confidence up. With the apartments, I thought there might be a social aspect of it too for my kids with going to the pool after school and mixing with kids there or the playground, a walk to a cafe for something that wouldn't involve driving again but maybe an apartment isn't for us. We will have to go into temporary accomodation when we first arrive until our furniture reaches here so I guess we will probably take an apartment then and see how it goes.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

spicypepper said:


> Thanks for your reply. What I want is for my children to meet other children and for me too to make friends. To be honest I'm a bit scared of driving on the big roads especially Sheikh Zayed so that is why I don't want a long commute, I also need to get used to driving on the other side of the road first before I attempt the 7 lane expressways! So bearing that in mind, that is why I wanted to find a compound with a short commute to the schools until I can get my confidence up. With the apartments, I thought there might be a social aspect of it too for my kids with going to the pool after school and mixing with kids there or the playground, a walk to a cafe for something that wouldn't involve driving again but maybe an apartment isn't for us. We will have to go into temporary accomodation when we first arrive until our furniture reaches here so I guess we will probably take an apartment then and see how it goes.


There are plenty of families that live in apartments in neighbourhoods such as The Greens. From what I can recall, each apartment block has it's own swimming pool, a small park and a children's play area. I personally recommend The Greens to families who would like to live in apartments because it has a very nice community feel to it. Lots of restaurants and cafes and pleny of people to socialise with. Perhaps you should consider looking at that area too in addition to Downtown Dubai. 

As for the driving, unfortunately you will find rash drivers even in these quiet neighbourhoods so you definitely need to build up your confidence as soon as possible. 

Good luck with your move


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Driving is something you will just have to face, I had a complex about it prior to moving here too but you have to face it and the sooner the better. I can't believe I'm saying this, but central Dubai isn't actually that bad in relation to Sharjah, Abu Dhabi or the roads to these areas. 

Going from your house in the Springs/Greens to Spinneys is not going to a be a big deal after a while, same as school runs. You also get used to SZR and driving on the wrong side of the road takes about a week to adjust. 

Practise on a Friday morning when the roads are empty and get an idea of the regular journeys you will be doing. The biggest frustration here is actually missing junctions, once you know where you are going the rest kind of falls into place.

One thing to bear in mind re appartments is that many are locking up their facilities for "maintenence", the reality being they are not getting enough in on service charges so just closing them.


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks!! How long would my commute be from the greens to safa park for the school run and my husband to the airport? I did really like greens but I thought it might be too far away?


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

spicypepper said:


> Thanks!! How long would my commute be from the greens to safa park for the school run and my husband to the airport? I did really like greens but I thought it might be too far away?


I have friends who live in the Greens and work at the airport.

It's 30 minutes max (you are against traffic, it's Highway all the way through, and there are only like 3 streetlight between the greens and the airport).

And the good thing is, you are against traffic at night as well 
(I should know, I live in Barsha, next to Mall of Emirates, takes me just 5 minutes less).

Don't know about stopping at Safa on the way though.


----------



## bigal78 (Nov 2, 2011)

I too am heading out with my wife, 2 year old and 6 month old in November/ December ((still tbc can you believe it)) and we are looking at the Springs. I will be working in the DIFC, so i quick drive to the metro station and get the train right to work, which is exactly what i do now but into Glasgow.

We wanted another house with a garden, it's what the kids are used to, i dont think i would wanna have them contained in an apartment with no freedom, it would be like Scotland on a rainy day! lol

However each to their own, what i used to say to people when i lived in Spain was (if possible) consider renting for a month somewhere until you get the lay of the land before fully committing.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

bigal78 said:


> what i used to say to people when i lived in Spain was (if possible) consider renting for a month somewhere until you get the lay of the land before fully committing.


Sage advice here also.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

spicypepper said:


> Thanks!! How long would my commute be from the greens to safa park for the school run and my husband to the airport? I did really like greens but I thought it might be too far away?


There are many other Parks near by Greens than Safa Park. Going to Safa park for a quick walk may not be your best getaway. Once you move in to Greens, you would find ponds and parks near by that is much easier to access.

Try looking out of places in Springs and Emirates Hills. They have a lot of greenery, lakes etc and is a really good family friendly place to live in.

Regarding Commute and Road fears, I would suggest taking a one week class with a private or registered tutor. That is more than enough (if you have the basics down and ride good back home). A GPS system will help you with the routes and exits, and will get you familiar with the roads/lanes. Its not a problem at all.
Coming from me who have been driving on the opp side of the road for 5 years and did not have much trouble getting used to Dubai roads.


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Many thanks for taking the time to reply. I have decided against an apartment after this discussion and I'm back to looking for a villa again as think that would be best for us. 

Re Safa park, its my children that will be going to school in that area. I've been looking at Greens and the houses and area looks lovely, how long a commute would it be for me to the School run in Safa park? If too long I will try and find a nice compound in Jumeirah.

Re the driving, I'm sure I will get used to it, great ideas about going out on a Friday morning and the sat nav!!

I'm sitting on a train into work in rainy cold Edinburgh so can't wait to be out in Dubai enjoying a better life for my family, just can't wait to get my accomodation sorted!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

spicypepper said:


> Many thanks for taking the time to reply. I have decided against an apartment after this discussion and I'm back to looking for a villa again as think that would be best for us.
> 
> Re Safa park, its my children that will be going to school in that area. I've been looking at Greens and the houses and area looks lovely, how long a commute would it be for me to the School run in Safa park? If too long I will try and find a nice compound in Jumeirah.
> 
> ...


As others have suggested, do not make any decisions until you get out here and have a good look around. Are you not being provided with company accommodation for a month?

You also keep saying you want a compound in Jumeirah. Whilst there are many compunds, there are as many indivvidual non-compund individual villas, which usually have bigger gardens and more privacy. Ultimately it will come down to your budget, which you haven't mentioned, so we cannot tell you what is realistic. If the school is by Safa Park, then consider Umm Sequim, not just Jumeirah if you want to be nearby. Both areas are relatively expensive.

The Greens is popular with families, is apartments, so don't confuse it with The Green Community which is mainly villas, but much farther out of town.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Be very careful about apartments with kids. There seem to be no rules against opening windows (or even locks on windows) or restrictions on balconies even in 40+ storey towers (JBR for starters). Yes it's obviously a risk to the kids playing around indoors but I expect just as big a risk to everyone walking around the base of the tower below. I'm sure a toy dropped out of a window/off a balcony from 50 floors up could do some serious damage to an unfortunate passer by.....

This country really is extremely 3rd world when it comes to thinking about these things unfortunately...

An apartment in (2-3 storey) old town may be an option though if you want to be central but I'd go for a villa in jumeria


----------

